
Specialized feathers of the owl enable near-silent flight - DoreenMichele
https://asknature.org/strategy/wing-feathers-enable-near-silent-flight/#.XICfrriIaUk
======
Isamu
Very nice that it links to no less than 7 references, in particular this which
may be the primary one:

[https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsfs.2016.007...](https://royalsocietypublishing.org/doi/10.1098/rsfs.2016.0078)

The "idea incubator" area on the article page seems to suggest this could be
applied to high Reynolds number applications - not sure if that is true
though?

